# Dirty protests



## Thalia (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi, I have a 4yr old Cockerpoo and it seems if she is not happy with us she poos in the house at night. This only happens sometimes but since the school holidays when the rountine has changed we have had more. She does not bark to go out. She sleeps in a bed in the dining room. She used to always do them in the kids playroom so we blocked off the door but she now does them in the dining room. Because she is officially toilet trained I got rid of the cage. I don't know what to do with her. I have tried telling off, I have tried ignoring her but she still does it. Any advice welcome because I'm getting really fed up with it.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Dogs won't toilet as a dirty protest, in what way has the routine changed as it sounds more like she is finding some part of that difficult. Telling her off is counter productive as whilst she will know you are annoyed she will have no idea why so may just end up more stressed and hence more likely to toilet.

Maybe add in a short walk just before bed so she has an opportunity to properly empty and maybe wind down if the evenings are more stressful than they used to be. If this is not possible I would be spending time with her in the garden last thing at night to make sure she is actually going to the toilet and not just wandering in the garden.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Currently in addition to my own three dogs I am looking after a friends two terriers (terrors) one is not reliably clean at night (aged 7, but a rescue in his defense) anyway I take them for a 25 minute walk off lead over the fields around 9.00pm and he always poops during this walk and I have had no pooping in the house. 
My advice would be therefore - no food after 6.00pm and a good opportunity to empty before bedtime.
Good luck.


----------



## Mary colwill (Sep 25, 2017)

My 5month cocker poo, is pooping really bad at night, even after later trips to the garden at night to see if it would help!&#55357;&#56848;&#55357;&#56900;


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Is your pup emptying properly at night before bed? If they are and still messing I would probably also get up in the night to take them out to give them the chance to be properly clean and then gradually move the time of the nightime outing forward until pup was lasting the whole night.

It might also be worth looking at what time you are feeding and maybe adjust the last meal time slightly


----------

